# Paraguard reviews?



## forestrymom (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm not sure if this is the right place, but anyone have any info on paraguard? Pluses/minuses? Other suggestions for semi-permanent hormone free birth control?

TIA!


----------



## asoulunbound (May 16, 2006)

I don't have any info other then my personal experience. I have one, and have since Dec 2008. I like that its easy, with nothing to remember or to do besides check the strings. I don't like that I have cramps my entire cycle that vary in severity from mildly uncomfortable to one time sending me to PatientFirst (I gave birth on pit w/o pain meds). Generally it's fine, I don't experience the heavy bleeding I read about on line. I decided to give it a year before ruling it out because for my family it's about our last shot save abstinence for many reasons, which sounds like no fun to me.







hth.


----------



## kitkatkaddoodle (Apr 24, 2008)

Had one in for 5 years before TTC and had no issues except a slightly heavier period. Worth it for my libido and to not have to think about BC at all! Got it out, was pregnant three months later. A doctor friend of mine got hers out and was pregnant that month!

You should just check the strings once in a while, usually after your period, to make sure it didn't get moved or expulsed during your menstrual cycle.


----------



## SuperSpazz (Oct 16, 2012)

That's awesome. I to was on the pit without meds. Ha ha, the most and worst pain I could ever imagine. I just got the paragurd in this afternoon and i'm still nursing so my period is delayed to begin with. The ob said that I may not even get a period so as long as I am still nursing. I figured this would be the best time to try it out.


----------

